# Who else thinks MAC is being a tad ridiculous?



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

with all of its new LE collections coming out? Its so overwhelming. I am totally for a new collection to come out every month but having 3 in 1 month is WAY TOO MUCH! I am getting tired, annoyed and frustrated here. I feel like selling all my MAC just to buy the new stuff. But not only that, I feel like buying a stripper pole and strut my stuff for a fee. Or, robbing the MAC counter after hours. Who else is with me here?


----------



## TDoll (May 13, 2008)

I'm in! I'm going broke!


----------



## n_c (May 13, 2008)

I sometimes feel the same way, however the best thing to do is to shop smart. That is dont get sucked into all the hype and buy colors that are unique and that you will get lots of use out of. Otherwise, imo, it is completely useless to buy colors that you can find in your traincase with slight differences...so in all SHOP SMART. Oh and yes you can always "strut your stuff" and feed your addiction lol


----------



## pratbc (May 13, 2008)

ITA! It seems like everyday when I sign on here there is a new collection being posted.  This poor single mommy is gonna have to get a 2nd and 3rd job to afford all these goodies


----------



## amber_j (May 13, 2008)

I'm getting a bit fed up too. I rarely buy that much from LE collections, but at the moment I don't even have time to enjoy the stuff I bought before the next batch comes out.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 13, 2008)

I am with you. I feel like i need to find a job that pays me a 100.00 a day just to purchase the MAC LE these days. I feel like the MAC Collections are getting better and better these days. And it is getting harder to restrain from trying to purchase everything from every piece of the collection.


----------



## tripwirechick (May 13, 2008)

I have been thinking the exact same thing since yesterday. I am actually really angry about it! It seems they are getting too money hungry because they know we will fawn over new products. If the stuff didn't look so pretty I would so boycott MAC!


----------



## shootergirlnc (May 13, 2008)

I agree, but even with LE items, most of the time they're still on the website/stores a month or so after the collection. I won't "rush" to buy anything unless it's something like the Heatherette collection, where you know they'll sell out fast. I buy what I can, when I can, and if it sells out, hold out hope my CCO will get it, or someone will be selling what I want up here. But I do agree that with so many collections coming out, it sort of takes away the fun of it being LE. As someone mentioned before, you don't have time to really enjoy your products.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 13, 2008)

Amen honey! Although that won't stop me from blowing my next paycheck on the next few releases that will come barreling our way...*frustrated sigh*

Why, why, why don't they spread out the releases more? I mentioned that to a friend who works for MAC and he even goes, "I know, try memorizing all of the individual products for every single release. We have a hard time keeping up with them too!" LOL


----------



## Divinity (May 13, 2008)

I agree with shopping smart and getting colors that are not similar to those I already have.  In MAC's defense the number of addicts has multiplied and they are just meeting demand.  So really, the problem is with the consumer to choose not to buy, but if anyone here is like me we say 'But it's pretty!' and we buy it.  Damn!


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2008)

ITA!!! It is pretty overwhelming!


----------



## kobri (May 13, 2008)

Yup, they are totally trying to bankrupt me! I just have to remember not to get overwhelmed in the store and buy too much of one collection cause another is right around the corner. oh well atleast this will bring lots to the CCOs


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 13, 2008)

I now I was thinking about this last night.I started to get angry because im not going to be able to buy everything from every single collection.


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2008)

yeh i feel the same... its harder for people like me who dont work so its quite dissapointing when i can only chose a few things from each collection


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

Count me in, it's hard to cut down because there are so many things I want from the collections, and I'm also trying to maybe get a perm item here and there...but you have the Dazzleglasses which call my name on a daily basis! Then you get 800000 different collection pieces in a two day period and it makes it harder. 

I mean it does help that I don't wear foundation and I am very picky on blushes, and I don't do dark pigments. Thankfully I AM looking at getting a second job...and having to get three additional traincases. I bought one the other day and it's already overflowing.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 13, 2008)

It is getting a bit silly. Especially for those of us in school/uni. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find that I don't really buy the permanant products, only the LE ones. But luckily enough my counter isn't very busy so they normally have LE stuff for a good few months.


----------



## mochajavalatte (May 13, 2008)

LOL How do you think us MAC artists feel?!?! Trying to keep up with every new look is hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every day I"m like ok Dazzleglass...but wait, my Naughty Nauticals pigment...gotta throw on some Skinsheen....!!! It's fun though, that's so not a complaint!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 13, 2008)

I am with you, GlamYOURUS.

At least you all in US/Canada don't have to pay AUS RRP, which is 50% more than US RRP.


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 13, 2008)

I totally agree. I am already over Naughty Nauticals and I have not even bought anything from it yet (planning a Memorial weekend MAC shopping spree) There are so many new collections I feel like I need to pencil them in my calendar so I don't forget anything. And I am pretty new to MAC so there are plenty of permanent things I still want to get. YIKES!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2008)

I think it's more overwhelming for those who _have_ to use these items, i.e. makeup artists and such. The rest of us have a choice. You can buy or not. I know it's been super-easy for me, since I'm trying to buy a house and nice things for it. Obviously, my first priority right now is not MAC. I haven't bought anything since Heatherette.


----------



## BRosa (May 13, 2008)

Totally agree guys.  I just posted about this issue in another forum.  All these collections really take the thrill out of the whole "LE" concept. And the colors are beginning to look the same to me...help!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

I don't blame MAC....

....I blame..._Janice!_ Hee! Hee! Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













 Seriously, you think I'm playin'?

I don't, really, think I was even half as nutty about _makeup,_ never mind MAC, until I discovered this site, and all of you _enablers!_

You do the math!
For me it was simply a "Necessary Evil"!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2008)

Ok, here is my take on the whole thing... 

Look at 2007 - From May til August there were 12 collections. 

Hybrid Theory: May
Moon Bathe: May
Sunstrip: May
Tendertones: May
C-Shock: June
Novel Twist: July
Rushmetal: July
Flashtronic: July
Painterly: August
In 3D: August
Smoke Signals: August
Blue Storm: August

Now for 2008.  14 collections.

Naughty Nauticals: May
Dazzleglass: May
Skinsheen: May
Neo Sci-Fi: May
Solar Field: May
Future Earth: May
Tendertones: May
Summer Trend Bags: May
Cool Heat: June
Colour Forms: July 
New View: July
Sonic Chic: July
Starflash: August
Overrich: August/September

This year there are only 2 more collections.  Personally, I don't count the summer bags as a "collection".  You could group the  MSF duos and MSF blushes into one collection really.  It's not too unlike last year.

I think everyone is felling so overwhelmed (myself included) because instead of learning about these collections every few weeks, we have been given into on all of them in the last 48 hours.  Normally, we hear about 1-2 at a time and we gush over them for a few weeks, and then info on 1-2 more collections is leaked.  I do agree that it is alot, but I think alot of it is because it is so much so fast.  I personally like to know what is coming, and I don't mind learning about it early.  I can budget and be more choosy.  Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Madam E (May 13, 2008)

Amen to everything said so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have to realize how much money and manpower M.A.C. puts into marketing, and obviously they're doing a great job because we flip out over all these collections, and many of them sell out fast! Honestly, I think it really is mostly hype, it's just that we M.A.C. fanatics fall for it. IMO Some of their collections are more original and exciting (e.g. Barbie, Dazzleglass, Metal-X) than others. Too often though I see M.A.C. copying themselves -they seem to re-issue old shades under new names (e.g. certain eyeshadows and pigments). They're sneaky, but we fall for it!


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 13, 2008)

It is quite overwhelming but i'm more of a smart shopper anyway. I'm okay with passing up a collection if there's nothing unique or if there's a lot of dupeable items or things I just wouldn't wear. I usually only go for stuff that is unique and I don't already have something like it in my collection. Saves me lots of money!


----------



## d n d (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I think it's more overwhelming for those who have to use these items, i.e. makeup artists and such. The rest of us have a choice. You can buy or not. I know it's been super-easy for me, since I'm trying to buy a house and nice things for it. Obviously, my first priority right now is not MAC. I haven't bought anything since Heatherette._

 

I agree with the above poster.  No one forces us to by this makeup but it's so hard not to buy it! It's so pretty and once you actually see it in person it's like a rush just comes over you. Then you get sick of it once you have had it a few weeks and sometimes even after a few days.  

I don't know why MAC has so many new things coming out so close together...they need to space out the releases so we can save up money in between time!

Has anyone noticed all the really good collections come out tax time?  It's a conspiracy!  LOL!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2008)

We don't have to buy it.  At least we get the benefit of being exposed to a lot of new products that we have the _option _to purchase.


----------



## makeupgal (May 13, 2008)

I agree GlamYOURus.  Up until recently, I had some type of MAC Collection OCD.  I had a mini panic attack if I left lacking even one piece of a collection.  Til AudreyNicole shook some sense into me in another thread without her even realizing it.  I only bought 3 pieces of the Naughty Nauticals collection.  That is a FIRST!  I do agree it's getting overwhelming and a lot of times I end up thinking "this looks just like Paradisco" or "this looks just like Phloof!"  After going in with that mindset, it's been WAY easier not to overindulge.  AudreyNicole, my husband thanks you and so does his wallet!!!!


----------



## Covergirl913 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I think it's more overwhelming for those who have to use these items, i.e. makeup artists and such. The rest of us have a choice. You can buy or not. I know it's been super-easy for me, since I'm trying to buy a house and nice things for it. Obviously, my first priority right now is not MAC. I haven't bought anything since Heatherette._

 

ITA. It doesn't overwhelm me one bit b/c I don't feel the need to buy something from EVERY single collection that comes out just because. I pick and choose what I like. And if I have something in my case similar to an item, I will not buy it!  I do believe that with them coming out with so many LE collectons back to back, they are starting to loose their luster. They need to give some folks a chance to actually miss LE items before they come out with more.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I sometimes feel the same way, however the best thing to do is to shop smart. That is dont get sucked into all the hype and buy colors that are unique and that you will get lots of use out of. Otherwise, imo, it is completely useless to buy colors that you can find in your traincase with slight differences...so in all SHOP SMART. Oh and yes you can always "strut your stuff" and feed your addiction lol_

 
ITA!  I do love the LE things, but I won't hesitate to skip stuff that is just *okay* in my eyes, or stuff that is just way outside my comfort zone.  I only buy colors I will use.  I've recently been buying some brighter colors, but only the ones that I really like and I will really use.  Sure MAC could put the brakes on the collections, but I'd probably go through serious withdrawl and end up spending MORE because I'm bored!!  But seriously, there are ways around this crazy spending.  We all know about CCOs (though not all of us have easy access) where most collections make it and there's always the swap bin.  Like n_c said, it's about shopping smart.


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ITA!  I do love the LE things, but I won't hesitate to skip stuff that is just *okay* in my eyes, or stuff that is just way outside my comfort zone.  I only buy colors I will use.  I've recently been buying some brighter colors, but only the ones that I really like_

 
Ah, you COULD come out of your comfort zone because you have such pretty eyes & skin that if i were you, i would push the envelope a little bit


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ah, you COULD come out of your comfort zone because you have such pretty eyes & skin that if i were you, i would push the envelope a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, thanks so much!  See, that's why I'm using these upcoming collections to fill in the "color" gaps in my stash.  I love my neutrals, but I have enough to choke and elephant (waaayyy more needed than to choke a horse, lol!) so to offset, I'm not buying as many neutrals as I would and I'm buying more "fun" stuff!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 13, 2008)

To be quite honest, I don't think it is ridiculous at all. If anything MAC seems to be testing the waters with new products and new formulas. We are being exposed to innovation and variety, something that mac is famous for. Lets not knock MAC for doing what it does best. Clever marketing is only a piece of the pie.

I also think it just so happens that the info rushed in all at once these past 2 days as opposed to slowly leaking in over the period of a few weeks. Trust me, write it out. The amt of collections coming out isn't ridiculous. Also, think about this: We are getting a little bit of everything from skincare to fragrance to color collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its not like mac is releasing 100 eyeshadows at once. That would be overwhelming. A little bit from each category is very manageable. Yay Mac!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Covergirl913* 

 
_ITA. It doesn't overwhelm me one bit b/c I don't feel the need to buy something from EVERY single collection that comes out just because. I pick and choose what I like. And if I have something in my case similar to an item, I will not buy it!  I do believe that with them coming out with so many LE collectons back to back, they are starting to loose their luster. They need to give some folks a chance to actually miss LE items before they come out with more._

 
I totally agree with the above post.


----------



## Deirdre (May 13, 2008)

I'm not only going to shop smarter, I'm going to stay the hell away from my MAC counter.  The collection that makes me drool, right now, is Cool Heat.  And the next one I'll look at will be the Starflash collection.

There, from 14 to two in one fell swoop.  If I really feel I want something, I'm sure loads of product will be floating around for months after some of these collections come out.  It's not like the designer collections which seem to be released in smaller amounts, and get snapped up by avid collectors.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

Everyone is different. Some us are good with our money, others not so much i.e. ME! But we can't help to feel the way we do b/c we hear about all the upcoming collections which is a great in a way but it becomes a lil bothersome when there are so many good things in ALL the collections. Some of us need to be be banned on specktra for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That will solve half of the problem


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

Ooooo I have just the fotd for this situation


----------



## rbella (May 13, 2008)

I agree.  Sweet Jesus make it end....


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_I agree GlamYOURus.  Up until recently, I had some type of MAC Collection OCD.  I had a mini panic attack if I left lacking even one piece of a collection.  Til AudreyNicole shook some sense into me in another thread without her even realizing it.  I only bought 3 pieces of the Naughty Nauticals collection.  That is a FIRST!  I do agree it's getting overwhelming and a lot of times I end up thinking "this looks just like Paradisco" or "this looks just like Phloof!"  After going in with that mindset, it's been WAY easier not to overindulge.  AudreyNicole, my husband thanks you and so does his wallet!!!!_

 
Aww, I am so glad that my post made a difference for you.  It's funny, because while you were behaving with Naughty Nauticals, I was doing the exact opposite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really enduldged in that collection.  I do have to remind myself often of the things that I have already, and work around that.  I know I will be doing that alot in the upcoming months because of all of the great things coming out.  When money is tight or I get feeling overwhelmed, I avoid the MAC counter.  That is only tempation for me.  I am considering skipping the 3 part collection this year.  If anything, I will get 2-3 maximum.  Now if I hadn't been informed of everything coming, I probably would have spent more (especially since I have a gift certificate).  I agree, MAC is testing the waters and bringing in new products to see what will sell.  I mean, we offer up suggestions all the time to them, and when they start to listen, we complain that it is too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For example, there was tons of talk on the boards here... No more lustre e/s - they are few and far between these days.  MSF in colors that can be used as blush - done.  We want more pigments - done.  No more repromotes - they are repromoting less lately because we complain about them, but that means more NEW stuff for us to buy.  I personally am a bit relieved when I see a repromote, because it makes it easier on my wallet.  It's a circle that goes round and round.  And I agree with MAC_Whore... we do not HAVE to buy ANYTHING.  MAC is giving us options and variety, and trying to stay ahead of the curve.  I love it!


----------



## Willa (May 13, 2008)

Here's my point :

I've noticed that some people buy too much MAC just for the re-sell

The thing is that we need to enjoy the colors we like, use them, and so what if that color is never coming back (LE), many beautiful others will come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I love MAC, but I don't spend too much on it because I would go crazy missing colors here and there. Honestly, I buy colors mostly because I've seen them in the FOTD's section, only when I have a ''crush'' on one of them.


----------



## MACForME (May 13, 2008)

Here is what I don't understand.... Dress Camp had a nice combination, it was relatively unique, on the grand scheme of things, it was sold out in no time flat. Many people really would have gotten use out it.. but no.. Then, they are releasing all these other collections which yet again ring of familiarity..Oh look another GREEN with gold pearl! Oh, wait ANOTHER taupe, another beige.. what? ANOTHER BLUE WITH PEARL?? COME ON!!! THey are making way too many collections that have colors that are just too close to ones from other collections! Even the blue pigment from NN was a little familiar and yet, another blue collection ala Blue Storm.. In the meantime, colors like cocoa beach, or maybe pleasureflush seem to be nowhere..


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 13, 2008)

You know there's something wrong when "people like us" are a bit up in arms about it. It really is too much, too fast. 

I sort of feel like my wallet has been violated LOLOLOL


----------



## mizuki~ (May 14, 2008)

I feel like I haven't bought a perm. product in ages thanks to all these pretty limited edition stuff. What other cosmetics brand has this many limited edition stuff???


----------



## frankenstain (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, here is my take on the whole thing... 

Look at 2007 - From May til August there were 12 collections. 

Hybrid Theory: May
Moon Bathe: May
Sunstrip: May
Tendertones: May
C-Shock: June
Novel Twist: July
Rushmetal: July
Flashtronic: July
Painterly: August
In 3D: August
Smoke Signals: August
Blue Storm: August

Now for 2008.  14 collections.

Naughty Nauticals: May
Dazzleglass: May
Skinsheen: May
Neo Sci-Fi: May
Solar Field: May
Future Earth: May
Tendertones: May
Summer Trend Bags: May
Cool Heat: June
Colour Forms: July 
New View: July
Sonic Chic: July
Starflash: August
Overrich: August/September

This year there are only 2 more collections.  Personally, I don't count the summer bags as a "collection".  You could group the  MSF duos and MSF blushes into one collection really.  It's not too unlike last year.

I think everyone is felling so overwhelmed (myself included) because instead of learning about these collections every few weeks, we have been given into on all of them in the last 48 hours.  Normally, we hear about 1-2 at a time and we gush over them for a few weeks, and then info on 1-2 more collections is leaked.  I do agree that it is alot, but I think alot of it is because it is so much so fast.  I personally like to know what is coming, and I don't mind learning about it early.  I can budget and be more choosy.  Just my 2 cents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
What about Fafi and Heatherette and Beauty Powder Blushes?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenstain* 

 
_What about Fafi and Heatherette and Beauty Powder Blushes?_

 
Those were released before the month of May.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 14, 2008)

I love all the collections. and i LOVE that we are finding out about them early.
If we hadnt have found out about them, I probably would have bought some cool heat just for the hype. Now Im totally skipping that collection, just not feeling it.

Im saving for the MSF duos, the MSF blushes, the starflash e/s & those pigments, cant remember the name 

I think I'll skip colour forms too, those palettes look terribly inconvienent, with colours mixing and what not, noo thank you. Might check out the piggies though.

I agree with everyone who says you need to seriously make a list, then check everything you have for similarities. DO you really need 3 medium blue eyeshadows? probably not. Do you need a bright pink MSF blush if your wanting to branch out to loud blushes? probably yes 
haha


----------



## spectrolite (May 14, 2008)

While it is overwhelming to have so many collections coming out I don't think MAC is necessarily being rediculous. _I'm_ being rediculous. How much bloody makeup do I actually _need_?? None. A few years ago I didn't' even touch the stuff. They are running a business and want to generate as much profit as possible. If that means making all of us poor then so be it. They don't care that there is a world wide recession and that I have bills to pay. They care about profits and growing the Estee Lauder empire.

No one forces me to buy MAC and it's just too bad for me that I love all things pretty and that I have very little self-control when it comes to spending. There is a Buddhist principle that says "To desire is to suffer." I'd have to agree


----------



## Distinque (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_While it is overwhelming to have so many collections coming out I don't think MAC is necessarily being rediculous. I'm being rediculous. How much bloody makeup do I actually need?? None. A few years ago I didn't' even touch the stuff. They are running a business and want to generate as much profit as possible. If that means making all of us poor then so be it. They don't care that there is a world wide recession and that I have bills to pay. They care about profits and growing the Estee Lauder empire.

No one forces me to buy MAC and it's just too bad for me that I love all things pretty and that I have very little self-control when it comes to spending. There is a Buddhist principle that says "To desire is to suffer." I'd have to agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree! I think Smart Shopping is the way to go. I set a certain amount (ex: $50) per collection and although I still list all the items I want in a collection I go back to my makeup and see if there's a close dupe. I also lurk through many makeup blogs and I really like it when it mentions a close dupe (ex: Lark About = Frozen White). If I do go over my limit and I need to cut back on the upcoming collection. No matter how much we complain about how fast these collections are coming out...MAC seriously don't care. It also helps shopping with cash/Debit card instead of a Credit Card. Credit card debt build up especially ones with high interest rates.

Can you tell I'm a financial representative?


----------



## user79 (May 14, 2008)

Just don't buy stuff from every collection? No one is forcing anyone to buy tons of stuff from each collection...


----------



## liv (May 14, 2008)

I agree with MAC_Whore too.  I don't feel compelled to buy something from *every* collection, and I enjoy the variety that each release has.  I can see why collectors are bothered by them, if I was one, I would go completely batsh*t trying to get it all.  But for me, let's face it, I only like certain colors, I only wear certain products, and I don't need every item under the MAC sun.  

Also, for people who say there are too many similar colors...what can you really expect?  MAC has created probably thousands of eyeshadow shades, and really, there is no way all of them can be unique (especially after applied, I've noticed many colors look the same once they're on my face).  I think the marketing is best for people who aren't on Specktra or the like, and don't notice that there are X amount of similar colors, and just take it as an individual item.

I don't know how much of this is coherent, it's 4.20am (go figure, lol) and I am extremely overtired.  =]


----------



## Paramnesia (May 14, 2008)

To be honest it is a bit overwhelming, the sad thing is when I see a new collection I hope I don't like it for my wallets sake and my own sanity.


----------



## damsel (May 14, 2008)

i do not mind the upcoming collections. they take the monotony out of everyday living. it's great to have something else to look forward to in life, tehe. i like new things (well, things in general) and these LE collections deliver that.

i have never bought or felt the need to buy an entire collection. i am too picky and i refuse to buy a LE item that differs slightly from something that i already own. these new collections do not bother me at all because i refuse to let them impoverish me.


----------



## rocking chick (May 14, 2008)

I actually like the idea of MAC launching LE collections frequently. Because even out of so many collections,the only ones that really interest me is only minimal eg. this year is Dresscamp,N Collection,Electroflash & Sonic Chic. Sometimes when there is no LE collection which attracts me to buy,I feel like having withdrawal symptons. But also thanks to Specktra for revealing all the new info of future LE collections from MAC, then can I budget myself of what to buy and what not to. I actually wanted more from Naughty Nauticals but after knowing all the fabulous collections which are coming up,I only limit myself to a Lovely Lily pigment and Stowaways Quad. So afterall, it is all about budgeting and shortlisting


----------



## ritchieramone (May 14, 2008)

I'm feeling a little overwhelmed by all the collections which are coming our way, but it's exciting too. Having the information so far in advance from Specktra and other sources allows me to plan my spending (well, that's the idea, anyway!) and maybe pass on something I might otherwise have bought if a similar but even better product is coming along soon after.

I've never bought everything from any collection and I can't imagine ever doing so. I always consider what I already have, what I wear and what use I'd really get from any given thing before I buy it, so I haven't had too many reckless LE splurges. No-one's forcing us to buy, but still, why do they have to make everything so tempting?!


----------



## redambition (May 14, 2008)

the recent lot of info has been a bit overwhelming... but i have been staying away from it for the moment. i don't want to get caught up in the hype just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TBH - this year a lot of collections really aren't doing it for me. i'm being quite selective and it's been serving me well. it's tough sometimes, but really i'm enjoying the things i do buy a lot more.


----------



## melliquor (May 14, 2008)

I am a little overwhelmed but I am not going to get into the hype of all the collections.  I am staying away for the next few months.  I am skipping the 3 part summer collection and the one after that.  I am going to wait for Sonic Chic and New View and the piggie collection.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 14, 2008)

I have to agree! I keep saying to myself that I really want to collect more of the MAC continuous line, rather than LE, but it's so hard! I can't believe how many collections they're bringing out lately. I mean, how can each collection get as much hype? People will just 'expect' collections to be out all the time now, and for them to be good. I'd be much happier with a big collection every 2 months or so


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 14, 2008)

I guess whatever works for them, works for them, marketing-wise, but *personally* I get overwhelmed -- then I give up on trying to follow it all and think alot more about how I already have more than enough makeup to last me 2 lifetimes anyway, lol. It's not like I won't look at the threads about upcoming stuff, but I don't plan and look forward to specific things like I used to by making lists (written or in my head)....because it's just too much.


----------



## princess (May 14, 2008)

They overwhelmed me at first but after looking at them again more carefully, I have more or less decided what I want. Just Pink Grapefruit lipglass, maybe the Colour Form powder, and one or two of the the mineralize blush. For me a lot goes down to budgeting and careful consideration. Of course, there is also a budget for me to stick to, and it really helps. I won't kick myself if I can't afford something I really want, because they always come out with new stuff. The LE part doesn't bother me one bit. 

After news on the mineralize blush was released my lemming for Alpha Girl beauty powder just about died.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 14, 2008)

I find that I do not go ga-ga over MACs' LE anymore.  I realize that some colors and products are repromoted, so I am not excited.  

But anything MSF or just mineralized gets me totally excited.  I wish MAC would repromote Stereo Rose, Pleasureflush and Petticoat (MAC ppl, I hope you are reading this!!!)


----------



## jpohrer (May 14, 2008)

Every month, MAC brings out one (or more) new collections.  Instead of focusing on the launch of a new collection, I like to celebrate the anniversary of a previous collection launched that month.  For example, I have been using my purchases from Salsabelle, d'bohemia and Sundressing this month!  Each month, I have fun shopping my stash and rediscovering items I have not used in a while.  It gives me another chance to enjoy my previous purchases, and swap for anything I regret not purchasing from a past LE collection.  This strategy really takes the pressure off needing to buy something from MAC's new releases!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 14, 2008)

Just saw on another site that theres another one coming mineral eyeshadow duos and they look gorgeous. I'll definitely be getting some of them


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 14, 2008)

I am overwhelmed like crazy.  I guess the only thing that is going to make or break my purchases is how I really feel about these products when I see them in person.  By all means, though, I am not a rich person (I like to pretend I am though lol!) and this is getting a bit insane.  Makeup is my addiction-I justify it by saving money where I can on things like Mascara and lippies (most of the time) by buying drugstore, but now I can't stop buying or lusting over MAC.  3546757 new collections are not helping...AT ALL.  Tax rebate check is on its way and contributing to my addiction fund!  BUT I do think it's kinda cool all this stuff is coming out.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 14, 2008)

it irriates me that there are soooo many new things.  i mean i know its my own problem that i cant control myself, but seriously i always want all the LE stuff.  haha usually i get a fair amount of the new stuff, and then if i dont use it i usually can sell it and make most of my money back.  haha


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Bleh, I'm definitely overwhelmed.
And I'm a poor college student! I really need to get a summer job now for sure.


----------



## laa_cat (May 14, 2008)

It's a strategy by MAC to suck us all into irrational buying. Honestly, most of them are *not that different* from stuff from permanment collection.  I have stuck to just buying LE pigments (I don't even buy all of them like I used to. For example, I skipped Lark About because it's so close to Frozen White). I skipped all eyeshadows, lipglasses and lipsticks because they are so similar to what I already own.


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

Bwahhh, GlamYOURUs...I can't wait until you come here today & see the new Electroflash Collection....

hey, & you can make fun of me all you want...my brain STILL thinks there is a Starfish collection


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Bwahhh, GlamYOURUs...I can't wait until you come here today & see the new Electroflash Collection....

hey, & you can make fun of me all you want...my brain STILL thinks there is a Starfish collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Omgah make it stop elegant-one make it stopppppppppppppp


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

Honestly I am a bit confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There have been so many new information the last days - I have the feeling I am overchallenged right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to enjoy the news I get and fall in love with new products, but it is a bit too much! 
I know I want a lot from all the following collections - but it definitely destroys my joy if I have to think about a budget ot about the question" How will you pay for all this?"


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

I am going to make me a list for every new collection that I can get an overview what I want and what not. This will bring me the joy back to look forward to the new things.

And hey, last year we had also so many LE collections every month and I have survived it!!


----------



## Dianora (May 14, 2008)

This just shows people will always find something to complain about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taking a look at the Color Collection folder, it looks like we're just getting the information way earlier than normal. And I remember people complaining earlier that we had to wait until each collection was almost out before finding anything out! The Cult of Cherries collection is labeled "September" - that's four months from now.

I agree with everyone who has advocated "shopping smart" - there are so many dupes in the permanent collection or earlier LE collections, you could cut down your LE haul by a huge percentage if you swatched and compared. Don't get mad at MAC - they only release this stuff because we buy it all. If we didn't, it wouldn't make economical sense for them to release it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 14, 2008)

*waves hand furiously*

 Jeez.  Of course, there's one or two of something I like from each one they're forcing on us, but as I look closely, I realize there's something similar already out there. I feel like they're treating us like foie gras.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

I know some of these collections that have sprung up are a couple of months away. But even so, we are trying to take notice and concentrate  on the ones before that and we can't enjoy every collection that there is. I think its a great idea to know about a collection beforehand but not months before where we start to become indecisive about the upcoming ones. 

I guess this is where we put on our smart thinking caps and write down what we NEED in every collection and eliminate any dupes there might be.


----------



## dollypink (May 14, 2008)

i have mixed feelings about it. in a way, it's very materialistic of us to 'have to have' all the limited edition items, and spend so much money on what is a luxury item.
i'll just be shopping smart and only buying things i'll use, rather than getting sucked in because it's limited edition.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2008)

I don't think they are being ridiculous.  What they are being is a business.  The goal of a business is to make money.  The more they pump out, the more we buy, the better they do, the more successful they are.  They just happen to be good at what they do, so we all follow it with such interest.

The reality is that if they slowed way down with collections, a lot of people would complain about the line getting stale.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 14, 2008)

I feel confused about all the info too but I never feel forced that I need to buy everything for every collection...I'm also a picky person


----------



## panther27 (May 14, 2008)

Yea this is sorta crazy but then I am skipping Colour Forms cause there is no Nordie's near me and Cult of Cherry doesn't thrill me except for a few items.But what is really gonna get me in trouble is all the msf stuff comin out.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 14, 2008)

I do find it overwhelming a lot of times when I see all the info about new collections. I think I want so many things, but honestly, I usually pass on most of it once I see it in person. If it's not something I'll use or I can easily dupe it with something I own or a permanent item, I can pass and not feel badly about it. I have lists of things I might want from upcoming collections, but I don't worry too much because I'm sure I won't get nearly half of what I think I will.


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

If there has been something that I have been wanting from the perm collection that I can replace with an LE product, that is what I will do. They don't have to be exactly the same, but I'm not going to buy 2 things that are so similar that maybe a difference is the color of the pearl or something.

That is how I save money anyways.


----------



## stv578 (May 14, 2008)

I'm actually really glad to have gotten this info on Specktra.  Seeing what is coming two months down the road has really made me rethink what I want, if anything from the next few collections.  I have already gone overboard with all the collections that have come out so far, I really need to spend super wisely.  And with what I see in July, all of a sudden the collections in May and June just look _okay _(for me anyway).  I don't have the luxury to splurge on things that just seem okay to me.  I guess I'm just reiterating what others have said about having to picky!!!


----------



## iheartcolor (May 14, 2008)

I feel like my head is going to explode!  Too many choices, too many decisions! 

-Lauren


----------



## sofabean (May 14, 2008)

it's super overwhelming to have all these collections come out at pretty much the same time. i wish they'd give it more of a time span because it's hard to enjoy the things i buy when the next new thing is out.


----------



## Karen_B (May 15, 2008)

I do feel overwhelmed at times. Very often I've felt like I have no time to enjoy one collection that I've been looking forward to, before the next one is out.
And yes, I know I am not forced to buy anything, that's not what I am saying. But this is marketing, it's supposed to affect the consumers. It would be strange if didn't affect me.


----------



## Calico (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, here is my take on the whole thing... 

Look at 2007 - From May til August there were 12 collections. 

Hybrid Theory: May
Moon Bathe: May
Sunstrip: May
Tendertones: May
C-Shock: June
Novel Twist: July
Rushmetal: July
Flashtronic: July
Painterly: August
In 3D: August
Smoke Signals: August
Blue Storm: August

Now for 2008.  14 collections.

Naughty Nauticals: May
Dazzleglass: May
Skinsheen: May
Neo Sci-Fi: May
Solar Field: May
Future Earth: May
Tendertones: May
Summer Trend Bags: May
Cool Heat: June
Colour Forms: July 
New View: July
Sonic Chic: July
Starflash: August
Overrich: August/September

This year there are only 2 more collections.  Personally, I don't count the summer bags as a "collection".  You could group the  MSF duos and MSF blushes into one collection really.  It's not too unlike last year.

I think everyone is felling so overwhelmed (myself included) because instead of learning about these collections every few weeks, we have been given into on all of them in the last 48 hours.  Normally, we hear about 1-2 at a time and we gush over them for a few weeks, and then info on 1-2 more collections is leaked.  I do agree that it is alot, but I think alot of it is because it is so much so fast.  I personally like to know what is coming, and I don't mind learning about it early.  I can budget and be more choosy.  Just my 2 cents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Where is FAFI?


----------



## tigerli17 (May 15, 2008)

I do feel overwhelmed but I think its just too much information in one go because Spectra just gets ALL the info all at once so theres too much to look at and take in at times. I didn't log on for a few days and then when I came back it was TONS of new stuff. I felt like I'd been away for weeks. But I'd rather get all the info in beforehand than later, I like to work out my budget and see what I can skip on because theres something similar or better coming out in a couple of months.

I agree though, MAC are going a *bit* nuts and seem to be really rushing out this stuff. There's no time to sit back and play with things! And it seems more than a coincidence thats its bringing out ALL this cool stuff I want when I'm now supposed to be saving for a massive holiday next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like the company knows and are purposely tempting me back to the dark side!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calico* 

 
_Where is FAFI?_

 
Fafi came out in February. The original poster was talking about collections scheduled for May thru Aug in 2007 vs 2008.


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, here is my take on the whole thing... 


This year there are only 2 more collections. Personally, I don't count the summer bags as a "collection". You could group the MSF duos and MSF blushes into one collection really. It's not too unlike last year.

I think everyone is felling so overwhelmed (myself included) because instead of learning about these collections every few weeks, we have been given into on all of them in the last 48 hours. Normally, we hear about 1-2 at a time and we gush over them for a few weeks, and then info on 1-2 more collections is leaked. I do agree that it is alot, but I think alot of it is because it is so much so fast. I personally like to know what is coming, and I don't mind learning about it early. I can budget and be more choosy. Just my 2 cents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, Audrey, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I said earlier I survived last year and got everything I wanted - I also will this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It just seems to be sooo much if you see it all in just two days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you shouldn't forget that it is in the time interval of several months.


----------



## chamichams (Sep 27, 2008)

Why hatin'? Just practice self control and you'll be good. I don't buy LE stuff unless I totally can't live without it.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 28, 2008)

I've hit saturation.  I bought a couple of the cremesheens, but I barely glanced at Suite Array.  The one set I wanted was close enough to a couple regular collection shadows, that I was able to just blow it off.  I finally picked up Coquette, instead, which I've wanted for over a year.

I think Ungaro's shadows look similar enough to the Raquel Amazon Eyes, that I'm going to give it a pass.  I have the purples from Starflash and Heatherette, and that was the most interesting eyeshadow to me from Ungaro - so... And Manish is so not me - too bright by half.  

So, the next thing that interests me is Dame Edna, and the Chill collection.  And even the Chill collection just looks so much like some other stuff I've bought from previous collections (is it just me, or does the photo look identical to French Grey?) - that I'm doubting I'll buy any of that, even.  I haven't seen Dame Edna yet, so, we'll see.

I *might* want the cool eye palette from the holiday collection.  We. shall. see.

So, I think I may even be oversaturated enough to lose interest until 2009.  But maybe that's just me being fed up.  I am a little done with all the releases in the past couple years (like, since Barbie, it's been a long line of constant releases).


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 28, 2008)

Well considering it was a month since CoC, I'm totally ready for some saturation! I just wish Ungaro and Manish were out now instead of Cremesheen, Gold Fever and Suite Array. Oh well, something to look forward to in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## Mi$s.MOneyHOney (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's almost better that theres tons of collections out in just a month. That way ur forced to be smart and really think about what u need or don't need and u have a good # of choices to find something new and hot.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I do feel overwhelmed but I think its just too much information in one go because Spectra just gets ALL the info all at once so theres too much to look at and take in at times. I didn't log on for a few days and then when I came back it was TONS of new stuff. I felt like I'd been away for weeks. But I'd rather get all the info in beforehand than later, I like to work out my budget and see what I can skip on because theres something similar or better coming out in a couple of months.

I agree though, MAC are going a *bit* nuts and seem to be really rushing out this stuff. There's no time to sit back and play with things! And it seems more than a coincidence thats its bringing out ALL this cool stuff I want when I'm now supposed to be saving for a massive holiday next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like the company knows and are purposely tempting me back to the dark side!!!_

 
so true


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 28, 2008)

I often feel overwhelmed.  I'm easily excited over new stuff, but when it comes out so often, who can afford it??  I try to choose items I think I will actually use and not buy stuff just b/c I think it will look pretty in my makeup collection.  It does help to be able to pare down my purchases way far in advance, but I still find it stressful.  I want it all!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2008)

i would rather they release less collections, but better collections. alot of things in the collections that are now coming out can easily be duped by permanent mac products or products from other cosmetic lines.

however, i'm sure mac corporate knows that there's a certain collectability factor, so they're probably just taking advantage of that and who can really blame them?


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2008)

It used to bother me, I would pout over not being able to get everything. But now I am so over it. I won't be getting anything from Suite Array or the holiday collections! I skipped Starflash, CoC, Overrich, and lustre twins altogether. What kills me is that these constant collections are full of repromotes.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 29, 2008)

hence why I havent bought MAC in a long time, last collection i bought from was the Democrat collection (i think that was called, the one with lipsticks and had names of captials like Barcelona, London etc..) anyways I only got one thing Barcelona Red. 

Last time i bought MAC was, gosh, 2.5 months ago and thats to buy another MU remover. Just lost interest sadly *shrugs* but i still love using what ive got though


----------



## nadiya (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to feel overwhelmed with trying to keep up but be honest, I think I'm now undergoing a case of MAC fatigue. I still love checking out new collections but I don't buy as much from collections as I used to. I decided to make myself a rule not to buy more than a couple of things from any one collection unless it was something really special, but recently I've found myself skipping several collections altogether anyway because I'm just not as interested anymore. Also in Australia I've noticed the collections don't seem to be selling as well as they were a few months ago, maybe it's just the counters that I'm visiting but I hope MAC realise they've gone too far, especially since people aren't spending like they used to. 

I do think that bringing out so many collections is a shoddy way to treat loyal customers. People who love MAC collections want to enjoy checking out new collections and choosing all the things they want. But MAC have made it impossible for people to do that without going broke so in the end we skip the things we want and feel deprived, or buy them and feel guilty. It might be a good way to make large profits quickly, but I do think that it takes the fun out of buying make-up for longstanding customers who end up feeling like they've got to stay away from MAC or they actually go broke over make-up. I dunno, maybe MAC (or Estee Lauder) are only interested in making as much profit as quickly as possible but I do not think this is the way to build customer loyalty. 

Whew, sorry for the long rant!


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I don't blame MAC....

....I blame...Janice! Hee! Hee! Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Seriously, you think I'm playin'?

*I don't, really, think I was even half as nutty about makeup, never mind MAC, until I discovered this site, and all of you enablers!*

You do the math!
For me it was simply a "Necessary Evil"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmm hmm, yep!  It;s all yall's fault, I am an official fanatic!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 1, 2008)

It can be a bit overwhelming, but there are so many products that I *don't* like that get their own collection.  For example, those Metal-X shadows are a big miss for me, so I skip that entire collection.  Ditto with the Suite Array and Lustre Twins.  On the other hand, I went berserk with Starflash and Cult of Cherry, so I suppose it evens out in the end.


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 1, 2008)

it's hard to get excited about & stay on top of all of the new collections.. i'd rather get something from the perm line that i can repurchase. 

there IS one thing that's been ticking me off about MAC though..
they discontinued shadesticks & now they're repromoting a few in Gold Fever. did they really need to take them away, only to dangle them in front of our faces again? only this time with a nice shiny "LE" tag?! seriously. give me a break. if you're going to d/c something - don't do it only to hype it up again.


----------



## nadiya (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_there IS one thing that's been ticking me off about MAC though..
they discontinued shadesticks & now they're repromoting a few in Gold Fever. did they really need to take them away, only to dangle them in front of our faces again? only this time with a nice shiny "LE" tag?! seriously. give me a break. if you're going to d/c something - don't do it only to hype it up again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yup, totally agree with you there Kels. And it will have two fluidlines that they're discontinuing included as well. What's that all about?


----------



## Dianora (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_I used to feel overwhelmed with trying to keep up but be honest, I think I'm now undergoing a case of MAC fatigue. I still love checking out new collections but I don't buy as much from collections as I used to._

 
Me too. This year's haul: 2 N eyeshadows, 3 Fafi paintpots, and then I received 5 Cool Heat/Naughty Nauticals eyeshadows for my birthday. And I think that's IT for the year. I used to go and at least look at and swatch things just to see if anything popped out, but I haven't even been doing that lately. Everything that comes out that I like is similar to something I already have - I guess that's to be expected, there are only so many colors you can come up with when you're releasing so many LE items in a year.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chamichams* 

 
_Why hatin'? Just practice self control and you'll be good. I don't buy LE stuff unless I totally can't live without it._

 
No one is hating here honey. Its just the overwhelming feeling of trying to play catch up on every collection that comes out AND trying to focus on the ones that will be coming out later so we can better budget our expenses. 
You need to understand that everyone is different, and not everyone can practice self control. And it doesn't help when MAC prices jump up and our economy is going downhill either.


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 1, 2008)

im a sucker for hot/cute packaging. if heatherette was in macs classic black, it would've just been any other pink lipstick or lipglass to me.

isnt that sad?lol


----------



## onezumi (Oct 1, 2008)

The LE stuff works the opposite way on me. They look cute, but I know they will be gone, so I avoid buying them ever because I don't like buying things that I can't buy again if I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the minority, though.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Coco Lust* 

 
_im a sucker for hot/cute packaging. if heatherette was in macs classic black, it would've just been any other pink lipstick or lipglass to me.

isnt that sad?lol_

 
Me too. I barely gave any thought to Girl About Town untill I found out that its in the Manish Arora collection. Now I'm like "MUST GET IT!"

Also, I could easily get Moth Brown now, but I know that I won't like it as much as if I had got one with the Barbie symbol on it.


----------



## lara (Oct 3, 2008)

Make-up aficionados might be going 'oh, it's too much, I can't possibly keep up!', but Specktra/MUA/beauty bloggers aren't exactly typical make-up customers. Mary-Sue Suburban looks at the changing colour stories, thinks that they're pretty and buys one item from whatever collection is out when she visits every three months for a foundation refill - colour stories are for shoppers who purchase an impulse item along with their Studio Fix, not hardcore collectors. 

Colour stories just create an impulse want/need for regular customers who otherwise wouldn't have had it. They're not a gun to the head of the tiny, _tiny _minority of people who are hardcore m/up collectors/fans/etc.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 3, 2008)

^ I agree, lara. MAC isn't forcing anyone to purchase entire collections because of the novelty packaging/items when one likely wouldn't even use the product in the first place. It's really up to the consumer to use their discretion, and not be like "OMG SPARKLY PACKAGING! MUST. BUY. EVERYTHING!"   ...of course, it's tempting to those with the 'collector' mindset, but it's not practical nor is it expected.


----------



## nadiya (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Make-up aficionados might be going 'oh, it's too much, I can't possibly keep up!', but Specktra/MUA/beauty bloggers aren't exactly typical make-up customers. Mary-Sue Suburban looks at the changing colour stories, thinks that they're pretty and buys one item from whatever collection is out when she visits every three months for a foundation refill - colour stories are for shoppers who purchase an impulse item along with their Studio Fix, not hardcore collectors. 

Colour stories just create an impulse want/need for regular customers who otherwise wouldn't have had it. They're not a gun to the head of the tiny, tiny minority of people who are hardcore m/up collectors/fans/etc._

 
I do see where you're coming from, no doubt I'm taking this rather personally, lol! I guess I just find it annoying that the regular line seems to be shrinking while the number of collections are growing.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 5, 2008)

I do agree, its killing me trying to keep up with all these new collections, but at the same time MAC aren't forcing me to crazy with every collection and buy colours i'll probably only wear once because of the pretty packaging. I do that to myself lol! At the end of the day, we don't HAVE to keep buying with every collection. If we don't like it we should just not buy it.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_with all of its new LE collections coming out? Its so overwhelming. I am totally for a new collection to come out every month but having 3 in 1 month is WAY TOO MUCH! I am getting tired, annoyed and frustrated here. I feel like selling all my MAC just to buy the new stuff. But not only that, I feel like buying a stripper pole and strut my stuff for a fee. Or, robbing the MAC counter after hours. Who else is with me here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with you!  This is also happening in my other hobby - which is model horses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unlike MAC though, one item can cost up to $300 (before people try to resell on the secondary market for *more*)

I hear ya!  To all the companies out there:  "TAKE A BREAK!"

-Lauren


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 5, 2008)

Well....I still haven't bought any LE items since Heatherette. And, I don't even care. In the real world, people don't care, nor are not trying to keep up. It's just another color. I think Specktra keeps the fire burning, but you determine how much it will consume.

**EDIT**I did buy 2 Tendertones. That is all.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with a lot of what's been said here, but there is an element of the ridiculous with a few things:

1. The amount of repromotes:  Ok, I understand that when putting together a color story, there's probably a permanent line color or two that will go perfectly and so it's used.  Right now, Freckletone lipstick is repromoted in the Ungaro collection.  It's permanent, and on MAC's website the description reads "full frontal neutral peach" when you click on the regular line lipsticks.  When you click on Ungaro, it reads "neutral yellow-toned beige."  There's no way that's an accident, and I'm sure people who aren't as makeup savvy as we are here on specktra fall for that nonsense.  It's the same thing, but people think they're getting something special with a collection.


2.  Replacing collection items with regular items in-store:  We've all seen it many times before--the newer collection has been out for a few days, and there's something that's so pretty it sells out quickly.  So MAC refills the holes in the display with a similar item that *isn't* part of the collection.  I noticed this most recently when the Cult of Cherry display had Dubonnet instead of So Scarlet.  There wasn't any sort of special packaging, so I'll bet a few people walked away with Dubonnet thinking it was a hot new fall color.   I just think it's crappy of them to do that sort of thing, knowing that a lot of people don't obsessively follow the collections like we do, and just want something new and trendy to wear.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i would rather they release less collections, but better collections. alot of things in the collections that are now coming out can easily be duped by permanent mac products or products from other cosmetic lines.

however, i'm sure mac corporate knows that there's a certain collectability factor, so they're probably just taking advantage of that and who can really blame them?_

 
I agree 100% 
I would rather have 1 collection per month, but a good one, that will make me "ohhh" and "ahh" whole month long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of 12 collections that are so so. 
We shouldn't compare 2007 and 2008, but say 1998 and 2008. Specktra.net As we scroll down, list is smaller and smaller... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know if people changed in those few years, I'm sure they did... We have short attention span lol, we get easily distracted by new stuff and we are like "Gimme, gimme, buy, buy, new, new" 
That being said, I try to be reasonable (I don't have much choice actually) and only buy stuff that I really want and like. 
I don't really want MAC to be famous as a mu company that has 100 collections/year, but for their quality and other good things


----------



## stacylynne (Oct 6, 2008)

It's exciting when a new collection comes out. But, a lot of the LE collections can be duped.

When a new collection comes out, look @ the colors & check the site for color comparisons. I don't really buy the LE Collections.
Good Luck to all & keep your money & pay attention to the colors, the combos they but together & make up your own


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 6, 2008)

IMO MAC are just trying to please everyone.. I am only new to MAC but I have already seen that whilst one collection some ppl fall over the floor for, other ppl do not & are more looking forward to another collection for example.. I see threads on here about how awesome the Emanuel collection is and then I also see threads saying that it sucks and the Manish one is going to be so much better so ppl are holding out for it... I think MAC listens to what ppl say so that they sell the products and by doing that they are trying to cover all bases when it comes to collections.. yes some of them repeat etc but thats because I think they know they will sell anyways lol.. I dont even know if what I am trying to say is making sense but I know what I mean  lol


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_2.  Replacing collection items with regular items in-store:  We've all seen it many times before--the newer collection has been out for a few days, and there's something that's so pretty it sells out quickly.  *So MAC refills the holes in the display with a similar item that *isn't* part of the collection. * I noticed this most recently when the Cult of Cherry display had Dubonnet instead of So Scarlet.  There wasn't any sort of special packaging, so I'll bet a few people walked away with Dubonnet thinking it was a hot new fall color.   I just think it's crappy of them to do that sort of thing, knowing that a lot of people don't obsessively follow the collections like we do, and just want something new and trendy to wear._

 
It's better to have something to suggest as a replacement for a LE item than have a gaping hole in the displayer, or have a displayer with 'sold out' stickers on everything. 

If the blood red LE lipstick is something trendy to wear, what makes the blood red regular product untrendy?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 6, 2008)

Even if I wanted to get certain items from a collection, they are gone in my area mighty fast.  Over the past year, I have noticed this trend over the past year getting worse.  Sometimes by day two of a LE release, those items are completely sold out.  Hmmm.  I bet some people are passing the word and educating themselves about new releases from m/up sites.  Unless, it's only a one person purchasing all of those most sought after products. No, I remember my friend telling me she had several customers buying them up.  Oh, well, that's life in the M.A.C. lane.


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2008)

The physical amount of stock provided for a release is smaller than it has been, plus some locations will always receive a very small amount of stock compared to large, fast-moving premium locations.

My store (a flagship counter in a CBD location) receives a float of 30 units of LE lipstick whilst another store in a suburban location receives 6 pieces of LE lipstick. 
I sell out in two days because my traffic is higher, they sell out because they told their handful of customers about it. 

This is a company that does stock transfers twice weekly and we _still _sell out constantly.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 6, 2008)

The Ungaro Collection came out on Saturday here and the purple e/s was already sold out at the pro store and only two of it were left at the Counter a couple of streets away!! The shop was closed on Sunday and I was there just after they opened today. The CoC Spiced Chocolate Quad and one of the Nail Laquer in Silverstruck and the Plum de Bois Blush I think were sold out pretty fast too. So many sold out stickers on the displays. But today at the Counter magically almost everythink of CoC was available again because they reordered those items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean it's great that these items are back again, because some magazines still mention the CoC but I tend to panic if I see those sold out stickers


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 8, 2008)

There is a simple solution to this: Don't feel the pressure/need to go out and buy all the LE stuff because you feel you 'have to have it.' 

Keep your collection to colours/shades that suite your skin tone/taste and don't go overboard. It's only make up, and even if there are a few shades of eye shadows that look absolutely amazing, ask yourself 'is it really worth it to have it?' 9 times out of 10 the answer will most probably be no. MAC has so many shades and sometimes some are so close to others, it most certainly does not make sense to have so many. With the economy being how it is, surley there are other more important things to spend your hard-earned cash on (and for those ladies out there who spend someone else's money, or perhaps just get an allowance from your parents, this also applies). 

After being on this forum for a few years, it's become disturbingly clear to me that MAC sure does make a hell of a lot of money off all the ladies who just 'have to have' all the new LE MAC products because it seems to invoke some sort of elite collection frenzy among it's faithful and loyal customers. MAC addicts. Couldn't be explained any clearer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not to insult anyone out there, so please don't get offended. Just sayin' it out how I see it. 

I went through a phase for about 8 months where I purchased at least one thing from every LE collection until one day I realized my HUGE make up case was full and if I purchased any more, it would be beyond rediculous. In my opinion, the only people who should have a substantially large collection of cosmetics are make up artists, MAC employees and drag queens :b 

Quality not quantity. 

as the recent billboard ad for ING Direct Savings says:
SAVING IS THE NEW SPENDING. 

;]


----------



## lipshock (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_There is a simple solution to this: Don't feel the pressure/need to go out and buy all the LE stuff because you feel you 'have to have it.' 

Keep your collection to colours/shades that suite your skin tone/taste and don't go overboard. It's only make up, and even if there are a few shades of eye shadows that look absolutely amazing, ask yourself 'is it really worth it to have it?' 9 times out of 10 the answer will most probably be no. MAC has so many shades and sometimes some are so close to others, it most certainly does not make sense to have so many. With the economy being how it is, surley there are other more important things to spend your hard-earned cash on (and for those ladies out there who spend someone else's money, or perhaps just get an allowance from your parents, this also applies). 

After being on this forum for a few years, it's become disturbingly clear to me that MAC sure does make a hell of a lot of money off all the ladies who just 'have to have' all the new LE MAC products because it seems to invoke some sort of elite collection frenzy among it's faithful and loyal customers. MAC addicts. Couldn't be explained any clearer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not to insult anyone out there, so please don't get offended. Just sayin' it out how I see it. 

I went through a phase for about 8 months where I purchased at least one thing from every LE collection until one day I realized my HUGE make up case was full and if I purchased any more, it would be beyond rediculous. In my opinion, the only people who should have a substantially large collection of cosmetics are make up artists, MAC employees and drag queens :b 

*Quality not quantity. *

as the recent billboard ad for ING Direct Savings says:
SAVING IS THE NEW SPENDING.

;]_

 

A-FREAKIN'-MEN!  Couldn't have said it better myself.  

I haven't bought a single MAC item since I quit working for them, which was around the time of the Heatherette launch when I bought the palettes and the orange lipgloss before my discount went bye-bye.  

Working for them and seeing everything from a behind the scenes aspect, so to speak, really opened my eyes to a lot of things.  Frankly, I have enough makeup as it is (and am actually giving most of it away to some women who need it more than me).  And I really have no intention on purchasing anymore "LE" items from MAC, unless I really need it.  I'm very satisfied with what I have at the present moment, MAC wise.  Besides, I am branching out and trying different brands like Atelier (thanks to Svetlana a.k.a Nireyna), MUFE, Napoleon Perdis, and the like.


----------



## mac_aiken (Oct 8, 2008)

I, for one, will admit that I have fallen for the hype of "have to have it" this year when the new collections hit. I had to re-evaluate when my collection took over almost an entire room of our small house alot of it still in boxes because I have so much to use I hadn't gotten to it. And my spending for it got out of control and caused problems between me and my boyfriend. Since then I have weeded my stash down considerably. Sold what I could and gave the rest away. I am not on a NO BUY but I am making wiser choices. I spent alot of money on CoC because they are colors I would use often and skipped Ungaro and Manish because I would not realisitically use most of those colors or they could be duped. I bought my 4 fave colors of Pearlglide liners (which have gotten daily use) instead of all of them which I would have done previously just because I got caught up in the excitement of a new collection. And now I have previewed Red She Said and Sheer Minerals and plan on purchasing only 5 items. Three because they are unique and will get used often and 2 for gifts. I can't stress what a huge achievement that is for a makeup junkie like me. So, do I think MAC is getting ridiculous? No. I just know that for myself I have to not get caught up in the hype and excitement. I love my makeup but there are more important things.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_ 
there IS one thing that's been ticking me off about MAC though..
they discontinued shadesticks & now they're repromoting a few in Gold Fever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At the two MAC counters closet to me, they have soooo many shadesticks is basically every color, its crazy.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_as the recent billboard ad for ING Direct Savings says:
SAVING IS THE NEW SPENDING. 

;]_

 
I think I heard that ING went under. AND money has no value unless you spend it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_I think I heard that ING went under. AND money has no value unless you spend it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I like to spend the money that I am working for. That I have the possibility to buy products like from MAC or other higher brands keeps my motivation among other things high. 
I agree that there is no need to went crazy about ever LE - I guess my new craziness is part of beeing new to MAC. So I think it will reduce in the future because makeup needs to be used. It would be horrable for me if I bought something and have no time to use it so I have to throw away most of it after a certain time


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

Its hard being new because you gotta catch up on all the permanent stuff and constantly contemplate LE stuff. Well at least thats how it is for me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_Its hard being new because you gotta catch up on all the permanent stuff and constantly contemplate LE stuff. Well at least thats how it is for me._

 
Yes it is. But I only choose those items I know I'll use. I only bought two items from manish, because I knew that I wouldn't use the rest of it. But I have to admit, it was difficult! From the permanent stuff there is a lot to catch up on like different l/s, l/g, e/s etc. The basics I'd say. But those are permanent so I can buy some of it when already in the area of the store so.. no pressure there


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Besides, I am branching out and trying different brands like Atelier (thanks to Svetlana a.k.a Nireyna), MUFE, Napoleon Perdis, and the like._

 
 I LOVE your icon. I LOVE Nireyna. But I find myself to be unimpressed with most NP stuff.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 9, 2008)

I think MAC is insane for all the LE collections. Thats why I usually buy one thing only from each of them. Then its not really an issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I make sure to think long and hard if Im going to buy more than one thing "do I really need this??".


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'm getting a bit fed up too. I rarely buy that much from LE collections, but at the moment I don't even have time to enjoy the stuff I bought before the next batch comes out._

 
Exactly!!

And poor MAs... Having to wear makeup from a new collection for two weeks. When do they NOT have to wear something LE?


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_2.  Replacing collection items with regular items in-store:  We've all seen it many times before--the newer collection has been out for a few days, and there's something that's so pretty it sells out quickly.  So MAC refills the holes in the display with a similar item that *isn't* part of the collection.  I noticed this most recently when the Cult of Cherry display had Dubonnet instead of So Scarlet.  There wasn't any sort of special packaging, so I'll bet a few people walked away with Dubonnet thinking it was a hot new fall color.   I just think it's crappy of them to do that sort of thing, knowing that a lot of people don't obsessively follow the collections like we do, and just want something new and trendy to wear._

 
I actually bought Swimming thinking it was Wondergrass from C-Shock because it was in the display, lol xD
I didn't notice 'til I got home... What a bummer :b


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_I agree with a lot of what's been said here, but there is an element of the ridiculous with a few things:

2. Replacing collection items with regular items in-store: We've all seen it many times before--the newer collection has been out for a few days, and there's something that's so pretty it sells out quickly. So MAC refills the holes in the display with a similar item that *isn't* part of the collection. I noticed this most recently when the Cult of Cherry display had Dubonnet instead of So Scarlet. There wasn't any sort of special packaging, so I'll bet a few people walked away with Dubonnet thinking it was a hot new fall color. I just think it's crappy of them to do that sort of thing, knowing that a lot of people don't obsessively follow the collections like we do, and just want something new and trendy to wear._

 
I dont see what the prob is with that?  In fact I think its a very good thing.  The thing you have to remember is that *trends* are in fashion, not one particular shade.  So deep cherry and wine coloured lips are a trend and MAC provides various shades of it (LE and perm).  So if Dubonnet is used as a sub for SS then great, ppl who missed out can buy something very similar and still wear that trend.  Rather than miss out on that trend all together?


----------



## Miss A (Oct 9, 2008)

really it depresses me i cannot afford what i want the last thing i bought was....from cool heat collection solar white! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know i know it makes me even sadder i was in a serous car wreck in may i couldnt work and im still struggling to get back on top! mac makes me happy though and buying it is therapy and as i see collections come and go its just sad. but really i want nothing from the manish collection i dont go for that type of look and ungaro reminds me a bit of Mcqueen.
Yesterday i bought wolf....i wanted 4 more but then my kitties and doggies would have no food!! i want alllll of suite array grrr but i just have to stop looking in the mac store in the mall where i work.....sadness

but my birthday is the 30th so maybe i will get some holiday collection as gifts! yay


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's better to have something to suggest as a replacement for a LE item than have a gaping hole in the displayer, or have a displayer with 'sold out' stickers on everything. 

If the blood red LE lipstick is something trendy to wear, what makes the blood red regular product untrendy?_

 
It's probably not the same everywhere, but I've seen MAs who don't even mention the fact that it's a replacement color.  It doesn't make the color any less trendy, or pretty, but the whole idea of it just seems so shady and sketchy.  Why not just leave the display empty and point people towards the color in the regular rack?  Plus, they might be both blood red but they're usually not the same.  I prefer So Scarlet to Dubonnet, personally, but that's just one example.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_I think I heard that ING went under. AND money has no value unless you spend it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, that's AIG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




money has way more value when saved and used towards other things rather than make up which doesn't hold value long-term. 

but i digress. this is not a financial management forum. :b


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_No, that's AIG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




money has way more value when saved and used towards other things rather than make up which doesn't hold value long-term. 

but i digress. this is not a financial management forum. :b_

 
I heard both.

I didn't say make up specifically. Just things in general. Money is similar to make up though in that same sense. If you save every single dollar you make, it just sits there. With make up, it doesn't matter how much it costs. The products are worth nothing if you don't use them.

Also, I like to think that I'm not the only one on here that feels that cosmetics have long term value. Not any one product in your hand, but as a whole. For little girls, their first lipstick might signify them growing up. Maybe a particular powder reminds you of your grandmother. A lot of artists feel that making people prettier and more confident is their calling in life. Isn't that valuable?


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 10, 2008)

I tend to pick two or three things from a collection. I liked COC, so i bought all of the quads. Neo Sci-Fi? Meh. It evens out. 
That said, if it wasnt so expensive here, and so far away to my nearest counter I would probably buy more.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_I think I heard that ING went under. AND money has no value unless you spend it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Before I go on a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rant, can I get a clarification?  Are you cheering about spending money or cheering that you think you heard ING went under.  BTW, before you post something like you heard ING went under, try researching before you get people worried.  I have a LOT of money in ING.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Before I go on a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rant, can I get a clarification?  Are you cheering about spending money or cheering that you think you heard ING went under.  BTW, before you post something like you heard ING went under, try researching before you get people worried.  I have a LOT of money in ING._

 

The original poster was trying to show their enthusiasm for purchasing makeup products. I highly doubt she was cheering on the economy collapse. It times like this its nice to be excited about something. I doubt they meant for it to be interpreted any other way.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2008)

ING *knocks on wood* would probably be one of the last institutions to go under. Anything is possible, but they save more money than average banks because they have no physical branches.


----------



## Silveretta (Oct 11, 2008)

It is overwelming. I am now at a point where I realize I cannot afford everything, nor do I have too.

I now really try to think ok, will I wear it..or do I just want it.


----------



## Socialite (Oct 11, 2008)

i think its a tad ridiculous that everything sells out so quickly, like i got the email for manish, went to mac.com everything sold the eff out. 

but yes my wallet needs a break, i mean i make it, but have you seen the stock market?


----------



## crystrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Even if I wanted to get certain items from a collection, they are gone in my area mighty fast.  Over the past year, I have noticed this trend over the past year getting worse.  Sometimes by day two of a LE release, those items are completely sold out.  Hmmm.  I bet some people are passing the word and educating themselves about new releases from m/up sites._

 
I think this has to do a lot with YouTube tutorials. Aren't makeup tutorial channels some of the most subscribed on YouTube? I know I have a few friends who never wore makeup, but ever since they started watching YouTube tutorials they have been buying the colors they see someone using. So yes, I guess that goes along with you saying that more people are educating themselves on collections.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_ In my opinion, the only people who should have a substantially large collection of cosmetics are make up artists, MAC employees and drag queens :b_

 
Compared to "normal" people, I own a lot of makeup. Compared to a lot of people on here, my collection would be considered small. Like my friend said, everyone has their "thing". I even had this conversation with my cousin the other day. I spend a lot on makeup and clothes. Fashion and beauty has become "my thing" over the past four years. My cousin spends a ton of money of DVD's. I think she's crazy. But then I thought about it. She thinks I'm crazy for all the makeup I own. So that's also something to consider the next time someone mentions your "too big" makeup collection. What's the difference between me and the person that buys a new $400 cell phone each month? NOTHING! We're spending the same amount of money. It just doesn't seem like it because I can get 20 eye shadows compared to your ONE phone/whatever you bought for the SAME PRICE. They see the quantity of things I have compared to their ONE thing and say, "OMG SHE HAS A PROBLEM. SHE OWNS 20 EYESHADOWS! I ONLY HAVE 5 PHONES!"


----------



## redambition (Oct 11, 2008)

to be honest, i don't think they are being ridiculous. most people would only visit a makeup counter every now and then and so wouldn't be exposed to the hype on each collection.

i can't comprehend buying everything in a collection just because it's LE - my mind doesn't work that way. i buy the things that i really like, and that will hopefully suit me and the colours i already have in my collection.

i admit that sometimes it is hard to pass on something (i am currently umming and ahhing about petticoat MSF), but at the end of the day if i miss out it's not going to cause the world to come to a grinding halt.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_The original poster was trying to show their enthusiasm for purchasing makeup products. I highly doubt she was cheering on the economy collapse. It times like this its nice to be excited about something. I doubt they meant for it to be interpreted any other way._

 
Exactly! Thank You!

Also, I said I HEARD and NOT I know. Hearing doesn't take research. Anyone who is really concerned about it should be researching it themselves.


----------



## lara (Oct 12, 2008)

Post civil and stick to the original topic, please.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm finding myself getting a little frustrated now with all the limited edition collections. it wouldnt be so bad if it was just one collection in a month but this month in the uk we had 4 collections released! which makes it hard to buy everything you want because that's alot of money going out at once!! i mean this month i really wanted petticoat from the minerals however duue to me also wanting stuff from suite array, coc and manish i had to miss out. if they spread things out it wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 13, 2008)

There seems to be a bit of animosity, even on this board, about the amount some people will spend because they just "have to have it."  So what?!  I know most of the ladies and gents here with killer collections scrimp and save in other ways.  It's not that different from someone who spends $100 a week going to bars or restaurants.  Don't get me wrong, if you're plunking down $500 on a collection instead of paying for child care or the rent, then yes there is most certainly a problem.  But if you're putting aside your entertainment/disposable income for makeup, then good for you.  A lot of people get so caught up in saving that they forget to enjoy what they work for.


----------



## Babylard (Oct 13, 2008)

we can start a Specktra Strip Club, dedicated to raising MAC funds LOL =)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

  It's better to have something to suggest as a replacement for a LE item than have a gaping hole in the displayer, or have a displayer with 'sold out' stickers on everything.

If the blood red LE lipstick is something trendy to wear, what makes the blood red regular product untrendy?  
 
To me that seems a little sneaky. If they were simply promoting blood red lipstick, why bother making a new product? I think recommending a similar product is a great idea, but I think it's sort of like false advertising if you stick a non-color story related product in place where one was.


----------

